# 22 INCH WITH VOUGE TIRES



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN




----------



## Mrpiercings

are those real vogue tires..... where is the design that vogue has on it's white wall section?


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

NO THESE ARE NOT VOUGES BUT HOW WOULD IDENTIFY THEM. ANYWAYS THEY DONT MAKE ANYTHING LIKE THIS I HAD TO HAVE IT DONE TO MY REGULAR BLACK TIRES ITS JUST WHITE WALL PAINT. JUST TO KEEP IT LUXURY.


----------



## Mrpiercings

Im not hating or anything just asking the question. I wish vogue would come out with a 22 for cars. I'm still thinking about running the truck 22's on my 75 Pontiac Convertible. anybody have pics of a car running the truck size vogues?


----------



## checkcam

THAT SHIT WOULD BE HARD ON A SMALL,LOWERED,SUV


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

28 INCHES WITH WHITE WALLS WHAT UP NOW.


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

22 INCH SPOKES FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDER HOMIES THAT WANT THAT LOOK IN DIFF. COLORS.


----------



## lowchevy1989

are they hard to make?


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7754073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hella clean you have to have a steady hand!


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 23 2007, 11:07 AM~7754546
> *are those real vogue tires..... where is the design that vogue has on it's white wall section?
> *


CHECK OUT WWW.ROLLINONVOGUES.COM THEY GOT THEM THERE MINE ARE NOT THERE'S BUT THEY DO MAKE UM.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

I like it - but since it's paint, will it rub off once you hit a curb  :dunno:
Also, keeping them clean, how would handle it? 
Let me know where you got yours done.


----------



## LowSider

Super sick,, all of the pictures.


----------



## johnny coconut

I think it looks really good other than the gold doesnt really match anything on the car, including the color.


----------



## CODE BLUE

Look pretty good.


----------



## Spiderose

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 23 2007, 04:24 PM~7755908
> *Im not hating or anything just asking the question. I wish vogue would come out with a 22 for cars.  I'm still thinking about running the truck 22's on my 75 Pontiac Convertible. anybody have pics of a car running the truck size vogues?
> *


  I dont have the 22s but I do have the 20 inch vogues on my slab and she floats like a feather :biggrin: hope it helps, the main concern is since they are truck tires the witdth would be the only factor. i would mount them and if you can turn without rubbing then put some vogues on that bitch!


























Thats whats up, do yall like the blades or the plates? :0


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 11:56 AM~7762836
> * I dont have the 22s but I do have the 20 inch vogues on my slab and she floats like a feather :biggrin:  hope it helps, the main concern is since they are truck tires the witdth would be the only factor. i would mount them and if you can turn without rubbing then put some vogues on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats up, do yall like the blades or the plates? :0
> *









DAM THOSE LOOK CLEAN ON THE CADDY IF I SAY SO.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

IMO if you waste that much on big rims at least waste some more to tuck em'


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 24 2007, 12:28 PM~7763062
> *IMO if you waste that much on big rims at least waste some more to tuck em'
> *


ITS A PROJECT THAT I HAVE IN MIND 4 THIS CAR 22S ARE RARE ON THIS CAR AND TUCKING THEM WOULD B THE SHIT SO IM LOOKING 2 C WHO CAN CUT IT 4 ME.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## Spiderose

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 24 2007, 02:28 PM~7763062
> *IMO if you waste that much on big rims at least waste some more to tuck em'
> *


I didnt wast any money, I spent $1,600 with Vogues here in Fort Worth, Texas, str8 from my Muslim homies. My next project is to bag it, the topic was about Vogues, what the hell you ridin homie? some $300 bullshit spokes I bet. :roflmao: Post your ride and I'll shut the fuck up. :nono: :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 12:56 PM~7762836
> * I dont have the 22s but I do have the 20 inch vogues on my slab and she floats like a feather :biggrin:  hope it helps, the main concern is since they are truck tires the witdth would be the only factor. i would mount them and if you can turn without rubbing then put some vogues on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats up, do yall like the blades or the plates? :0
> *


that looks nice both


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 23 2007, 06:31 PM~7757148
> *I like it - but since it's paint, will it rub off once you hit a curb    :dunno:
> *


Trust me, you hit a curb on 22's the last thing you gonna worry about is if the whitewall got scuffed.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7763382
> *I didnt wast any money, I spent $1,600 with Vogues here in Fort Worth, Texas, str8 from my Muslim homies. My next project is to bag it, the topic was about Vogues, what the hell you ridin homie? some $300 bullshit spokes I bet. :roflmao:  Post your ride and I'll shut the fuck up.  :nono:  :ugh:
> *


Okay almighty one you got me there cuz the only thing I ride is your mom, go ask her and I'll bet you shut the fuck up. :0


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN




----------



## Skim

thats tight


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

Ok, so where can these get done? Also, how much to do 20s w/ the white/yellow bands?
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 26 2007, 10:34 AM~7778325
> *Ok, so where can these get done? Also, how much to do 20s w/ the white/yellow bands?
> Let me know.
> Thanks
> *


ALL THESE W/W WERE DONE IN BAKERSFIELD CALIFORNIA BY P.E. MOTORING (661)324-4588 CALL THEM UP. I DONT KNO WERE U AT BUT THEY ONLY DO W/W ON CAR WITH RIMS ON THE CAR 20 INCH WILL COST ABOUT 180.OO WHITE/GOLD.


----------



## Spiderose

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 24 2007, 04:13 PM~7763934
> *Okay almighty one you got me there cuz the only thing I ride is your mom, go ask her and I'll bet you shut the fuck up.  :0
> *


Thats pretty good spelling, I didnt know there were schools in Nebraska! Must be located in the middle of those cornfields :0 huh? Why didnt you post your tractor on 13x7s?


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7778381
> *I DONT KNO WERE U AT BUT THEY ONLY DO W/W ON CAR WITH RIMS ON THE CAR 20 INCH WILL COST ABOUT 180.OO WHITE/GOLD.
> *


I'm in FL but they will only do the job if you are rolling on them? Thought maybe tires/rims can be shipped to them so that they can do the job, then just ship back to me  
I assume it's $180 per wheel? Right?


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7779545
> *I'm in FL but they will only do the job if you are rolling on them? Thought maybe tires/rims can be shipped to them so that they can do the job, then just ship back to me
> I assume it's $180 per wheel? Right?
> *


THAT PRICE IS ALL 4 TIRES. HOMEBOY GETS DOWN ON W/W'S ITS ONLY PAINT BUT THE SHIT THEY USE IS ALMOST LIKE A REAL W/W I DROVE MY CAR 150 MILES ON THOSE LITTLE ASS TIRES PAINTED AND THEY STILL LOOK GOOD. AND YOU CAN USE THAT WESTLEYS TIRE BLEACH AND THEY WONT COME OFF. U JUST CANT PUT ANY TIRE SHINE ON THEM THE OIL EATS THE PAINT SO I LEAVE THEM DRY.


----------



## cadillacridin

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 01:56 PM~7762836
> * I dont have the 22s but I do have the 20 inch vogues on my slab and she floats like a feather :biggrin:  hope it helps, the main concern is since they are truck tires the witdth would be the only factor. i would mount them and if you can turn without rubbing then put some vogues on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats up, do yall like the blades or the plates? :0
> *



lookin clean spinder, id pimp the blades!!!


----------



## Spiderose

Thanx Cadillacridin. Ill keep on chop, choppin it up!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

fake vogues. thats funny welcome to last decade


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

YO IF ANYBODY GOT SOME CUSTOM VOGUES THATLL FIT 20x7 PM ME!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 05:06 PM~7756185
> *22 INCH SPOKES FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDER HOMIES THAT WANT THAT LOOK IN DIFF. COLORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuz if those came in the true ide buy a couple sets


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

The rim/tire in the picture above gotta be for an SUV, right? Looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

22's.......real vogues....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mrpiercings

Damn I wish they made 22 inch vogues for cars.. but I do have these 17's. Can't wait to order some 17 inch standards since the 17 revers spokes wont tuck...


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 30 2007, 05:56 PM~7806141
> *22's.......real vogues....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy14

Them vogues killing yo shit. Dont buy that fake shit. Stack ya money up and do it right. Nice!


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Apr 30 2007, 09:20 PM~7807986
> *Them vogues killing yo shit. Dont buy that fake shit. Stack ya money up and do it right. Nice!
> *


WELL IF THEY DONT MAKE IT THEN I FAKE IT FUCK IT IM A RIDER WHAT CAN I SAY YOU CANT HAVE TIRES LIKE THIS HOMEBOY MY SHIT IS TIGHT CALI STYLE AN YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNNNN.


----------



## Spiderose

If theyre not real Vogue Tyres then what do u call them in Cali? :dunno: I'm reminded by a verse, "I'm burnin' rubber on these hoes like Vogues!"-Too Short. :biggrin:


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@May 1 2007, 07:39 AM~7809877
> *If theyre not real Vogue Tyres then what do u call them in Cali? :dunno: I'm reminded by a verse, "I'm burnin' rubber on these hoes like Vogues!"-Too Short. :biggrin:
> *


THIS REMIND ME ALSO THAT TRU RIDERS IS ALL ABOUT THE GAME NOT HATERS OF FAKE OR REAL SHIT JUST MAKEING IT LOOK FIRME TO ROLL. FUCKIT I DONT HAVE A NAME SO LETS CALL UM HATERS TIRES.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Apr 30 2007, 11:20 PM~7807986
> * Dont buy that fake shit. Stack ya money up and do it right. Nice!
> *


Well, if they made them in 20" or 22" for passenger vehicles then of course I'd save up but they don't so gotta go w/ what is available.


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@May 1 2007, 09:22 AM~7810571
> *THIS REMIND ME ALSO THAT TRU RIDERS IS ALL ABOUT THE GAME NOT HATERS OF FAKE OR REAL SHIT JUST MAKEING IT LOOK FIRME TO ROLL. FUCKIT I DONT HAVE A NAME SO LETS CALL UM HATERS TIRES.
> *


hahaha hater tires :cheesy: i think it looks cool i wish they would make vogues in a decent 14 inch size


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 1 2007, 04:34 PM~7813424
> *hahaha hater tires :cheesy: i think it looks cool i wish they would make vogues in a decent 14 inch size
> *


YEA YOUR RIGHT HOMIE THEY ONLY MAKE THEM IN A GIG ASS DONUT MONSTER TIRE THAT LOOK GOOD BUT DAM TO MUCH TIRE WE NEED 155-80-13 VOUGE OR 175-70-14 VOUGE THOSE SIZES ARE POPULAR. OR IN MY CASE 30S SERIES TIRE JUST TO SHOW OF THESE VATOS THINK IM GONNA B HOPPIN OR MOUNTAIN CLIMBING NO SIR JUST CRUIZING ON LOW PRO HATERS TIRES.


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 1 2007, 04:34 PM~7813424
> *hahaha hater tires :cheesy: i think it looks cool i wish they would make vogues in a decent 14 inch size
> *


YEA YOUR RIGHT HOMIE THEY ONLY MAKE THEM IN A BIG ASS DONUT MONSTER TIRE THAT LOOK GOOD BUT DAM TO MUCH TIRE WE NEED 155-80-13 VOUGE OR 175-70-14 VOUGE THOSE SIZES ARE POPULAR. OR IN MY CASE 30S SERIES TIRE JUST TO SHOW ALL THESE VATOS, THEY THINK IM GONNA B HOPPIN OR MOUNTAIN CLIMBING NO SIR JUST CRUIZING ON LOW PRO HATERS TIRES.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 03:00 PM~7756149
> *28 INCHES WITH WHITE WALLS WHAT UP NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaam that shit is tight. :thumbsup: where did you get the white walls? i got a white 84 regal on 20's it would look real good on. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

bad......


----------



## Spiderose

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@May 1 2007, 11:22 AM~7810571
> *THIS REMIND ME ALSO THAT TRU RIDERS IS ALL ABOUT THE GAME NOT HATERS OF FAKE OR REAL SHIT JUST MAKEING IT LOOK FIRME TO ROLL. FUCKIT I DONT HAVE A NAME SO LETS CALL UM HATERS TIRES.
> *


Look homie, I wasnt hatin', I only wanted to know if there was a name for them, I like the name you gave them though, just cuz pretty much everybody here has hated on them. I think theyre tight as long as you maintain the whitewalls and yellow stripe, I think it will be smooth sailing. Shit, I remember growing up when I was still rollin on bikes the dudes I use to look up to would take their 14"s to a shop and they would put a fat ass white wall on them,though, it looked like it shaved by a machine and somehow the whitweall was added. Does anybody know about that nowadays? Im talkin at least 15 years ago. Anyways it would last as long as the treads did and the whitewall never faded or chipped away.


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 03:00 PM~7756149
> *28 INCHES WITH WHITE WALLS WHAT UP NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM!!! That Hummer looks clean!.. I have a homie that does em here in Phoenix he did mine... check em out..


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7754073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean... i don't care what anyone thinks or say... I like white walls better than black walls... I won't go back to old regular black walls..


----------



## smiley_62

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@May 2 2007, 10:45 AM~7818953
> *Look homie, I wasnt hatin', I only wanted to know if there was a name for them, I like the name you gave them though, just cuz pretty much everybody here has hated on them. I think theyre tight as long as you maintain the whitewalls and yellow stripe, I think it will be smooth sailing. Shit, I remember growing up when I was still rollin on bikes the dudes I use to look up to would take their 14"s to a shop and they would put a fat ass white wall on them,though, it looked like it shaved by a machine and somehow the whitweall was added. Does anybody know about that nowadays? Im talkin at least 15 years ago. Anyways it would last as long as the treads did and the whitewall never faded or chipped away.
> *


MY BAD HOMIE ALL THE NEGATIVITY TOOK ME UNDER IVE ALWAY LIKED THE MUSTERD AND MAYO SO I LET THE LEGEND LIVE ON.


----------



## surwestrider

pinchie vogue company needs to make 155/80/13`s again and them mofo`s will sell like flour ese anybody got em for a decent deal holler vato!!! uffin:


----------



## boxchevy14

See thats the problem I wasnt hating. Im not buying no fake shit. I'll do without. That's just like newport or GPC. leather or itch. Alpine or Jensen. Pyramid or JL Audio. Lowenhart or Cabo. Thats just me. If I'm gon spend my money on somethin I'm gon do it right. I still said they nice. That aint hating just cause I said I wouldn't buy them. Read Fuck Boy before for say somebody hating. Get you shit right. Sponge Bob Square Ass ***** My 22 inch Brutus's wrapped in Pirelli :0 :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## boxchevy14

I need another set of Brutus's for my 2002 monte. I got $1700


----------



## dennis_in916

I work for a tire company and when i called vogue for a set for a customer they said it might take a while because the employees where on strike but everyone knowes that vogues are hand made which i think is bullshit :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@May 1 2007, 08:39 AM~7809877
> *If theyre not real Vogue Tyres then what do u call them in Cali? :dunno: I'm reminded by a verse, "I'm burnin' rubber on these hoes like Vogues!"-Too Short. :biggrin:
> *


I like when Richie Rich says "And like old Vogues, them bitches cry when I hit the corna....."


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 2 2007, 08:49 PM~7823137
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he should have put the yellow and white closer together


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

does the paint come off when thy get washed /??

how much do people charge to do that???


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2007, 03:33 AM~7832632
> *he should have put the yellow and white closer together
> *


i'll probably tell him to do them a lil coser next time.. they don't look to bad in person though.. :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@May 4 2007, 05:31 AM~7832787
> *does the paint come off when thy get washed /??
> 
> how much do people charge to do that???
> *


Not when they are washed but over time they get a lil faded, but they can do them over, it depends on who does them and what size they are... my friend charges like 200-250 for 22s


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82

Hell yea! ... This mexican barely making rent and want some Vogues bet your sweet ass i`ll ride them fakes and still be tight like tighty whities!!


----------



## hydraulicmike

dam .... whatever happened to the places with the machines that would cut/color tires like vogues??? you could do whatever you wanted with them and the shit stayed on ...... 



i see vogue dont even do 14's anymore....


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 11 2007, 02:39 PM~7883869
> *dam .... whatever happened to the places with the machines that would cut/color tires like vogues??? you could do whatever you wanted with them and the shit stayed on ......
> i see vogue dont even do 14's anymore....
> *


theres place like that here in houston, right downs treet from my job.. $10 to shave in just white, $15 for white/gold (vogue style) per tire. if tire doesnt have a white wall already, they shave and just paint it in. if it has one, they shave down to expose a wider white wall.


----------



## hydraulicmike

i used to get them made at a place in greenly colorado years back .... they held up well....


----------



## supermanmike1220

hmm...does any shop do any color presides white? itd be cool to do it red or something... man im riding on the red walls :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## Hater Hurter

they used to make red-line tires back in the day. old bias-ply shit. i always liked the look

and i have seen the vogue 22" truck tires on a box chevy with all gold daytons. black with a tan LS top... shit was beautiful.


----------



## Speak Eazy

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 03:06 PM~7884017
> *theres place like that here in houston, right downs treet from my job..  $10 to shave in just white, $15 for white/gold (vogue style) per tire.   if tire doesnt have a white wall already, they shave and just paint it in.   if it has one, they shave down to expose a wider white wall.
> *



is there a place in san antonio that does this?

or can almost any tire shop do this?

how safe is it?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

could i buy myself some tire paint in white and gold somewhere online?


----------



## magicman_15

are these cut and painted or just painted???


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7884017
> *theres place like that here in houston, right downs treet from my job..  $10 to shave in just white, $15 for white/gold (vogue style) per tire.  if tire doesnt have a white wall already, they shave and just paint it in.  if it has one, they shave down to expose a wider white wall.
> *


yo can you get me their number i'm dying to put vogues on this bitch here and vogue doesn't make 22" passenger car vogues only suv


----------



## Devious Sixty8

Tony's Tire RepairTony's Tire Repair

947 Lockwood Dr
Houston, TX 77020

(713) 671-0263


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 05:50 AM~9196872
> *Tony's Tire RepairTony's Tire Repair
> 
> 947 Lockwood Dr
> Houston, TX 77020
> 
> (713) 671-0263
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

do what homie double-o says, 
vogues are way over priced, and they make the wierdest sizes, so just get some custom shits made. they shave your tires walls to make them smooth, then they have a machine that put the white wall and the gold on their, ive seen shops that can put all kinds of colors on tires and its much cheaper


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 04:42 AM~9196795
> *yo can you get me their number i'm dying to put vogues on this bitch here and vogue doesn't make 22" passenger car vogues only suv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 arnt thoes the new escalade stocks on that big body ?? im digging that if so but how did he get them to fit ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 10 2007, 08:28 AM~9197122
> *arnt thoes the  new escalade stocks on that big body ?? im digging that if so but how did he get them to fit ?
> *


filled and drilled the wheels to a 5 lug pattern


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9200534
> *filled and drilled the wheels to a 5 lug pattern
> *


thats the shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 06:57 AM~9196880
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 3 2007, 10:39 PM~7831771
> *I work for a tire company and when i called vogue for a set for a customer they said it might take a while because the employees where on strike but everyone knowes that vogues are hand made which i think is bullshit :angry:
> *


youre a piece of shit


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 26 2007, 09:43 AM~7778381
> *ALL THESE W/W WERE DONE IN BAKERSFIELD CALIFORNIA BY P.E. MOTORING (661)324-4588 CALL THEM UP. I DONT KNO WERE U AT BUT THEY ONLY DO W/W ON CAR WITH RIMS ON THE CAR 20 INCH WILL COST ABOUT 180.OO WHITE/GOLD.
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2007, 01:08 AM~9201203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you have those escalade rims the vogues should fit on perfect, 
they have 22s made for those rims.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 04:59 PM~9220071
> *if you have those escalade rims the vogues should fit on perfect,
> they have 22s made for those rims.
> *


only problem is the 22 inch vogue is a truck size so its a tad bit too big.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2007, 08:33 PM~9221280
> *only problem is the 22 inch vogue is a truck size so its a tad bit too big.
> *


what size are they? i saw an escalade with them on and they didnt look that big, but then again they were on a big ass truck


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 06:43 PM~9221368
> *what size are they? i saw an escalade with them on and they didnt look that big, but then again they were on a big ass truck
> *


305 40 22's their too big my 265 35 22's just made it with no problem 

http://www.voguetyre.com/products/tires/fu...ctID=0000000076

i might just do the yellow line on my tires


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2007, 07:33 PM~9221280
> *only problem is the 22 inch vogue is a truck size so its a tad bit too big.
> *


Waaay more than a tad bit! Completely UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 27 2007, 04:28 PM~9318114
> *Waaay more than a tad bit! Completely UNACCEPTABLE!
> *


oh i thought they atleast had like 45 or something but i guess not. the new passenger size ones are i believe


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## DOUGHNUTS

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@Apr 23 2007, 03:06 PM~7756185
> *22 INCH SPOKES FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDER HOMIES THAT WANT THAT LOOK IN DIFF. COLORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need those pm me PLEEEASE!


----------



## CTampa

Aye man...I've been up and down the net lookin for white walls that would fit 22"'s and I came across your whip. That's off the chain! Couple questions....1) How 2) what materiels 4) how are the tires holdn up 5) difficulty 

I have a 68 Chevy that would only look right with white walls and dubs. If you have the time...hit me on the email, i'm very interested in learning how to do this since the only company out there doin it is Vogue....and they cost a grip. 

Thanx, R.

[email protected]

or 

[email protected]


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 28 2007, 12:33 PM~9324169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9200534
> *filled and drilled the wheels to a 5 lug pattern
> *


You did it? I wanted some rims drilled before and it seem like I couldnt get no shops to touch em.


----------



## mac2lac

22" vogues on a 300


----------



## Townbizness

Hey Spiderose,

I'm in Arlington and I'm looking for a good price on some 22's (w/ 3 inch lip) and Vogues. Where are the Muslim homies so I can spend this cheese I got?


----------



## Townbizness

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7763382
> *I didnt wast any money, I spent $1,600 with Vogues here in Fort Worth, Texas, str8 from my Muslim homies. My next project is to bag it, the topic was about Vogues, what the hell you ridin homie? some $300 bullshit spokes I bet. :roflmao:  Post your ride and I'll shut the fuck up.  :nono:  :ugh:
> *


Where are the Muslim Homies in Ft. Worth? Trying to get some 23's w/ 3 inch lip and a set of the 23 inch Vogues (the max size for Vogues) for the playa price.


----------



## dbtires




----------



## dbtires




----------



## dbtires

REAL 22" whitewalls. Also available in Vogues(white/gold, white/red, or white/blue). Virtually every size available from 13" up to 22".


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 8 2008, 04:24 PM~10610083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats fukn badass


----------



## LOWASME

Umm,We aLL know that REAL LowRider Car's has DeepDish WireWheel,not that :thumbsdown: standardwirewheel Bull Shit!!! :twak:


----------



## Hot Sauce

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@May 8 2008, 12:12 PM~10608665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL 22" whitewalls.  Also available in Vogues(white/gold, white/red, or white/blue).  Virtually every size available from 13" up to 22".
> *





correction they are 20"smart guy


----------



## dbtires




----------



## dbtires

You are correct HotSauce. The original plan was for 22's. I believe there was a fitment problem. Switched to 275/45/20's for better fit.


----------



## PONY53

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 24 2007, 12:56 PM~7762836
> * I dont have the 22s but I do have the 20 inch vogues on my slab and she floats like a feather :biggrin:  hope it helps, the main concern is since they are truck tires the witdth would be the only factor. i would mount them and if you can turn without rubbing then put some vogues on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats up, do yall like the blades or the plates? :0
> *


i like them choperz


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 8 2008, 09:28 PM~10612286
> *Umm,We aLL know that REAL LowRider Car's has DeepDish WireWheel,not that  :thumbsdown:  standardwirewheel  Bull Shit!!! :twak:
> *


And I guess they have 17x9 deepdish wheels on their Scions?


----------



## fumandogrifa

si hacen vogues en 22s


----------



## fumandogrifa

> _Originally posted by fumandogrifa_@Dec 31 2010, 01:25 AM~19465201
> *si hacen vogues en 22s
> *


----------



## southside95




----------



## 94 Fleetwood

PARKINGLOTPIMPN said:


> 22 INCH SPOKES FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDER HOMIES THAT WANT THAT LOOK IN DIFF. COLORS.


Dam Homie Hit me up I need a set for my truck 575-749-6565


----------



## ChevyFloRidaBoi86

Skim said:


> he should have put the yellow and white closer together


What size tire is the 22s.....I have a 03 impala I want to do dus too. I stay in Georgia so whi do I go thru to get the tires done


----------

